# Game #11: Toronto Raptors (5-4) @ Phoenix Suns (8-2) - 11/15



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Sunday, 8EST/6MT/5PST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or by illegal method *
*Previous Game: L 102-121 @ Los Angeles Lakers*











*Phoenix Suns (8-2) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Toronto Raptors (5-4) 

Starters: 








[PG] Jose Calderon







[SG] DeMar DeRozan








[SF] Hedo Turkoglu









[PF] Chris Bosh







[C] Andrea Bargnani *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KickSUMass!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

It's funny to see these analysts jump all over the Suns. I was just waiting for it; one slip from the Suns and BAM everyone was quick to point out all their flaws. Lets be real here, the Lakers had 2-3 days to prepare for the Suns. They had a detailed game plan that they executed flawlessly. And Suns came in with slower legs, and against a really good team. The odds weren't looking good for the Suns.

With that being said, Suns still have a few things they need to work out if they are going to be taken seriously. Hopefully they start to develop better post defense, whether that be making good double teams or better timing on the help. 

I'm not going to write the Suns off after one bad loss to a really good team.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Seuss said:


> It's funny to see these analysts jump all over the Suns. I was just waiting for it; one slip from the Suns and BAM everyone was quick to point out all their flaws. Lets be real here, the Lakers had 2-3 days to prepare for the Suns. They had a detailed game plan that they executed flawlessly. And Suns came in with slower legs, and against a really good team. The odds weren't looking good for the Suns.
> 
> With that being said, Suns still have a few things they need to work out if they are going to be taken seriously. Hopefully they start to develop better post defense, whether that be making good double teams or better timing on the help.
> 
> I'm not going to write the Suns off after one bad loss to a really good team.


me neither. the odds were way against the Suns vs. the Lakers. I predicted the Suns would lose. Bet you if the Suns played at home and the Lakers came off a back to back, the Suns would have won.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

Let's go Raps


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Have to be hungry and bounce back after that Lakers defeat. Definitely critical to contest those 3pters by the Raps.

The team with the more efficient offense and less shoddy defense will win, in this battle of near mirror image teams.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, Nash gets the rebound and shoots a desperate 2 over DeRozan, and it spun around there for awhile til it flushed. 

I just started watching 8 mins in. I had to do some things and then restart my comp. 21-19, Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jesus, this game is like it's been played in fast forward. 

23-21, Suns with 6 mins left. 

Amare 8pts (3-4) 3 rebs

Nash 6 pts (3-4), 4 assists.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, the Raps announcers are awesome lol. 


27-27 with 3 mins left.


They showed replays from what I missed. Nash had an awesome dish to Amare who slammed it down hard. Sucks I missed that in real time.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash 6th assist as he found Amare with shot clock going down and he hit a jumper.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

33-31, Raptors at the end of 1. 

Nash 10 pts (5-7), 6 assists

Amare 10 pts (4-5) 3 rebs


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Toronto on a 10-0 run. 39-31, Raptors. 

Bench is sucking so far this game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

44-36, Raps over 7 mins left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

46-42, Raps under 5.

They changed a 2 by Frye to a 3 during the break


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

49-46, Raps with 2:57 left.

Been basically all Amare and Nash.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

53-50, Raptors at the half

Nash 15 pts (7-10), 6 assists


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

They keep saying how great Amare is doing on defense but he is currently the root of all defensive woes tonight. I mean he's been boxed out by bargiani out of bounds, missed defensive rotations by miles, and has pretty much been on the receiving end of all of bosh's and turklulu's points.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

84-84 as Amare made it and then and1.

Surely, bringing it offensively. 28 pts (10-15)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash drills a 3. Take the first lead since 1st qrter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****ing stream didn't cut out back and forth I could post more. But Amare got a loose ball, threw it to Jrich who gets in for the layup. Read this off play by play.


91-86, Suns 6:03 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

93-91, Suns with 2:55 left.


Crazy how the scoring slowed. Both shooting 44%.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye from 3, Nash assist.

Bargnani drives for a layup.


Amare got fouled. Makes both FTs.


98-95, Suns with 1:45 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hedo ties with a 3 after Raps won the jump ball.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hedo drills a long 2 over Nash.


Nash drives it to the hoop for the layup and 1. Made FT. 

Stream has been working btw. 

101-100, Suns 38 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hedo had a 3 go in and out.

Nash missed a **** you 3. out on the Suns.

13 secs left.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Hedo misses the GW. Damnnnnn.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hedo missed a step back 20 fter. Nash rebound. Game over.


*Suns 101, Raptors 100*

Amare 30 pts (10-15), 8 rebs

Nash 23 pts (10-21), 9 assists, 4 rebs


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Eh, if you would have told me we were gonna shoot 45% against Toronto I would have said it'd be a 15 point loss so not much to complain about. I actually thought our pick and roll defense was pretty good as much as they were running it, Amare missed some rotations but seriously that's inevitable against a team that good offensively if they run it every time down the floor.

Our offense sucks when Nash tries to take advantage of mismatches when they switch pick and rolls. He really needs to stop that. He's too old to go by any big in the league any more and 90% of the time he just does a little shake and bake jumper that's low percentage (for him anyway) cause they're right there contesting. If they're going to switch out, swing the ball around and get it in the post to Amare every time.. He's going to turn it over more but the other 80% of the time he's going to score or swing it for an open 3.

Are there two teams that are more similar than the Suns and Raptors? I can't think of any.. it's like playing a mirror image.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Good win for the Suns. Didn't get to watch, but seems like Amare was playing strong offensively. We will need that more consistently as the season continues. 

Another win for Suns, another loss for Lakers; Suns starting to create a small gap for the division title.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Great win for the Suns psyche! Wins like this are crucial! The Suns are actually showing that they can win close games! Unlike years in the past. Im glad it came down to the wire, and we were able to pull it out.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Hedo was anything but clutch in this one. I wonder if the Raps are questioning that signing yet.


----------

